# Clean bulking Questions...



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello, I'm debating whether I'm taking in too much fat for the amount of carbs I'm taking in and causing an insulin spike - inducing weight gain/fat gain..

My current fats/carbs are as follows for each meal:

Breakfast - 4 eggs, 1C Oats, 1 apple/1 portion of fruit. 1 Pint milk full fat, blue..

Meal 2 - Banana, peanut butter

Meal 3 - Banana, 1C Oats

Meal 4 - Shredded wheat with 2-3cups of whole milk. fruit

Meal 5 - 100-200g whole pasta, 2oz cheese.

Meal 6 - 1tbsp olive oil/1tbsp peanut butter.

THIS IS NOT MY WHOLE Diet, there are obviously more protein sources within it, I'm just outlining my fattoCarb ratio intake...

I want to bulk and stay at the same bodyfat I am right now, and I don't want to take in too much fat and carbs.

Another question would be, would I be better having red milk (no fat) or whole milk?

I heard it's best to cut milk sometimes when bulking so you can keep fat levels low due to the sugar count of milk.

Cheers...


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Just monitor your weight from week to week and adjust accordingly. Everyones different and what works for you may not work for others, and vice versa.

It takes a few weeks to fine tune things but if you're bulking this won't matter. Milk is supposedly sugary etc etc but I still managed to cut while still consuming red cap milk. There's no real difference in carbs or protein with regards to blue, green, red - only fat content which is saturated obviously.

Bulking - multiply your weight in pounds by 20 to get approximate daily calories. 40% protein, 40% carbs (low GI) & 20% from fat.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

J55TTC said:


> Just monitor your weight from week to week and adjust accordingly. Everyones different and what works for you may not work for others, and vice versa.
> 
> It takes a few weeks to fine tune things but if you're bulking this won't matter. Milk is supposedly sugary etc etc but I still managed to cut while still consuming red cap milk. There's no real difference in carbs or protein with regards to blue, green, red - only fat content which is saturated obviously.
> 
> ...


Hmm don't know my overall calories as of yet, I'll log it tomorrow and put it through fitday..

I imagine my diet is 3450 exactly in all fairness, or atleast around that area. 40/40/20 is hard when bulking mind, thats a lot of protein I find..

A lot of people say a 30/50/20 diet is good because its 1-1.5g protein/lb

I'll work it out tomorrow and ****.


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

In my opinion you need a minimum of 1.5g per pound of lean mass.

It's easy to get protein up. Eggs, chicken, tuna and a couple of whey shakes.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

JoePro said:


> Hmm don't know my overall calories as of yet, I'll log it tomorrow and put it through fitday..
> 
> I imagine my diet is 3450 exactly in all fairness, or atleast around that area. 40/40/20 is hard when bulking mind, thats a lot of protein I find..


You "imagine" that you diet is 3450 "exactly"?!?!?

Come on dude, unless you're tracking your intake you have no idea if that's accurate or not.

And if it's a lean bulk you're fter it's favourable to keep protein high-ish, as it's the least likely macro to be stored as fat due to the way it's digested.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

bayman said:


> You "imagine" that you diet is 3450 "exactly"?!?!?
> 
> Come on dude, unless you're tracking your intake you have no idea if that's accurate or not.
> 
> And if it's a lean bulk you're fter it's favourable to keep protein high-ish, as it's the least likely macro to be stored as fat due to the way it's digested.


My diet turns out to be 3107 calories..

281G Protein

317G Carbs

83g Fat...

Should I lower carbs? or... I think I should be aiming at 3250 calories so....


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

why don't you try lowering your carbs and highering your fats, see how you get on?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

JoePro said:


> My diet turns out to be 3107 calories..
> 
> 281G Protein
> 
> ...


You're basing 3250 on what? A calculator or what you know you need? If it's a calculator, stick with it for a few weeks and see how gains come, if it's a solid 0.5-1lb per week good, if not as you feel you're putting on too much fat, you could try something a little more complex like only putting excess cals on workout days, and keep off days at maintenance and do some cardio. Much of this will be trial and error.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

henleys said:


> why don't you try lowering your carbs and highering your fats, see how you get on?


Well if its identical calories it's gonna end up with the same result.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

henleys said:


> why don't you try lowering your carbs and highering your fats, see how you get on?


Hmm, Should I just lower my pasta to 50g at my 6:00 meal and add in some olive oil with chicken, tuna and veg?

It's just hard for me to get calories in on a budget so I can't do a lot of fats and stuff, just peanut butter, olive oil, eggs and meats.

Should I post my diet for all to see?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

bayman said:


> Well if its identical calories it's gonna end up with the same result.


Muscle gain? haha


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

i don't believe 3,000 calories from dairy milk and 3000 calories from chicken and olive oil would leave u looking the same if everything else was the same at all.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

henleys said:


> i don't believe 3,000 calories from dairy milk and 3000 calories from chicken and olive oil would leave u looking the same if everything else was the same at all.


Lol the diet I posted above is not my diet might I add. I did post with it, that it's not my diet.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

bayman said:


> You're basing 3250 on what? A calculator or what you know you need? If it's a calculator, stick with it for a few weeks and see how gains come, if it's a solid 0.5-1lb per week good, if not as you feel you're putting on too much fat, you could try something a little more complex like only putting excess cals on workout days, and keep off days at maintenance and do some cardio. Much of this will be trial and error.


It's from the cunningham - on off days I do cardio first thing or nothing, and post workout on wednesdays I do cardio to make sure I get into fat stores as glycogen will be low, and Saturdays I do a long uphill walk normally with my dog 45-60 minutes empty stomach, but I might fit in 1-2 days elsewhere, just depends on how I feel, it's not set in stone.

Cunningham Equation*

Also, I normally have carbs with just my breakfast and that's it on off days and just have fruit/veg with each meal, also I'm 17 if that makes any difference..


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

but yer if your getting fatter, it would be the calories.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

henleys said:


> i don't believe 3,000 calories from dairy milk and 3000 calories from chicken and olive oil would leave u looking the same if everything else was the same at all.


And there you go with the strawman argument, where did I say that?

If protein remains constant, as do calories, tweaking carbs and fats tends to have little difference on body composition. Obviously individual insulin sensitivity varies, but if he's bulking it sensible to have more carbs than normal.


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

i agree i wasn't pointing that at you, i was talking in general.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

bayman said:


> And there you go with the strawman argument, where did I say that?
> 
> If protein remains constant, as do calories, tweaking carbs and fats tends to have little difference on body composition. Obviously individual insulin sensitivity varies, but if he's bulking it sensible to have more carbs than normal.


Well where you say more than normal, I think I need them in all fairness..

I was cutting in the past few months, but no weight was coming off, so I gave up after a while, and yes, I was in a deficit, I checked it over and over...

And now I'm training again heavy, I just feel I can eat and eat and eat... I try to get them all from good clean cals - Meats, beans, veg, fruits, oils, nuts, whole grains.. I think I'll be fine tbh.


----------

